# Applaus! Der neue Gewinner der IBC Awards steht fest!



## Thomas (1. April 2005)

Dieses Mal haben wir auf die öffentliche Nominierung verzichtet - zu viele Kategorien waren uns auch zu kompliziert. Wir haben einige hundert IBC-ler angeschrieben und sie geheim abstimmen lassen. Dieses Jahr gibt es nur einen einzigen Award: Mitglied des Jahres. Der Award für 2004 geht an:

/you  

Herzlichen Glückwunsch /you !
Vielleicht etwas überraschend  - du bist vielen anderen Benutzern als hilfsbereites und fachkundiges Mitglied bekannt -  ein kleines Logo wird Deinen Namen zieren, bis die nächsten Awards vergeben werden!
Gebt Euch Mühe, dann steht Ihr vielleicht demnächst hier

Thomas

(wer hätte damit gerechnet?)


----------



## ttbitg (1. April 2005)

äh.....also......ja

also, ich möchte zunächst meinen eltern danken, die mich zu dem gemacht haben was ich bin.
dann meinem sportlehrer aus der jahn-schule in hünfeld/hessen, der mich zum ersten mal mit sport in berührung gebracht und somit diese wunderbare karriere initiert hat. danke.
auch meiner übergewichtigen, unsportlichen schwester möchte ich danke.
sie war immer ein negatives bsp. für mich, dass mich vorwärts getrieben hat.
auch du kannst es schaffen ilona.

ach scheiß drauf, eigetnlcih will ich keinem danken.
ich hab ja schließlich alles selbst gemacht.
ist euch kein besserer eingefallen ?
ich hoff ich muss jetzt nciht ein jahr lang ne eselsmütze tragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrommski (1. April 2005)

ttbitg schrieb:
			
		

> ist euch kein besserer eingefallen ?




Nö, anscheinend nicht!   

Mich störts nicht.


----------



## carmin (1. April 2005)

Gratuliere! War keine einfache Wahl!


----------



## spOOky fish (1. April 2005)

natürlich eine gelunge wahl. man sollte erwähnen das der gewinner noch als überaus sympatisch, großmütig und überaus intelligent bekannt ist. Nicht zu vergessen: auch optisch macht der gewinner einiges her und ist beim andern geschecht ein heißbegehrtes zielobjekt. diese wahl war schon lange überfällig. glückwunsch an die juroren 


sehr schön und gelungen.


----------



## FranG (1. April 2005)

Prima Wahl!
Ab wann ist denn das Logo zu sehen?   

Gruß
Frank


----------



## crazy-spy (1. April 2005)

ja ne is klar und so


----------



## nicolai (1. April 2005)

Ja wirklich, eine sehr gelungene Wahl. 

Gruesse, nicolai


----------



## carmin (1. April 2005)

Da das IBC Forum ja inzwischen DIE Institution im deutschsprachigen Raum in Sachen Mountainbike ist, und auch wir von Rohloff davon profitieren, dass unsere Kunden hier so gut betreut werden, haben wir uns kurzerhand entschlossen, auf den IBC Award eine Rohloff Getriebenabe draufzusetzen. Wir werden sie auf der Eurobike an /you  überreichen.


----------



## Thomas (1. April 2005)

Danke - das wird /you  sicher sehr freuen


----------



## karmakiller (1. April 2005)

Glückwunsch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (1. April 2005)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Danke - das wird /you  sicher sehr freuen



*ggg*


----------



## Schrommski (1. April 2005)

Wann ist denn die Euobike? Und wo?


----------



## hry (1. April 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Prima Wahl!
> Ab wann ist denn das Logo zu sehen?
> 
> Gruß
> Frank



...interessiert mich jetzt auch


----------



## Thomas (1. April 2005)

Rikman wird es heute nacht bei /you  einbauen, ab morgen also...


----------



## carmin (1. April 2005)

Syncros schrieb:
			
		

> Wann ist denn die Euobike? Und wo?


Natürlich wie immer in Friedrichshafen. In diesem Jahr ist der Publikumstag am 4. September.


----------



## bella (1. April 2005)

hey klasse /you   das wurde aber auch Zeit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (1. April 2005)

wow - so erschrocken bin ich schon lang nicht mehr


----------



## CDRacer (1. April 2005)

/you  ist einfach toll...super wahl


----------



## Thomas (1. April 2005)

cannonbabe schrieb:
			
		

> hey klasse /you   das wurde aber auch Zeit ...


Hallo Cannonbabe,
wir dachten wir auch dass es gerade /you  schon lange verdient hat


----------



## super-tina (1. April 2005)

Aber das mit der Getriebenabe war doch jetzt nicht ernst zu nehmen oder????


----------



## crazy-spy (1. April 2005)

Ja, persönlich finde ich aber auch, dass /you   die wohl beste Wahl seit langem war!


----------



## Dirt-Joe (1. April 2005)

Es wurde aber auch Zeit dass /you  die Auszeichnung erhält. Seine Verdienste um das IBC sind von unschätzbarem Wert. Danke !


----------



## Poser Paule (1. April 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, persönlich finde ich aber auch, dass /you   die wohl beste Wahl seit langem war!


ich auch


----------



## Thomas (1. April 2005)

So, ich hoffe dass sich so langsam alle wieder beruhigen und sich mit /you  freuen - gönnt ihm einfach den Spass


----------



## Phoenix83 (1. April 2005)

Und das die Wahl so geheim ablaufen konnte ist echt klasse. 
Herzlichen GLückwunsch an alle Gewinner


----------



## olli (1. April 2005)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Mal haben wir auf die öffentliche Nominierung verzichtet - zu viele Kategorien waren uns auch zu kompliziert. Wir haben einige hundert IBC-ler angeschrieben und sie geheim abstimmen lassen. Dieses Jahr gibt es nur einen einzigen Award: Mitglied des Jahres. Der Award für 2004 geht an:
> 
> /you
> 
> ...



VIELEN DANK, IHR LIEBEN LEUTE VOM www.mtb-news.de!

Nein, es kommt überhaupt nicht überraschend für mich, vielmehr hat mich überrascht, dass es so lange gedauert hat. Aber jetzt kann ich Euch zu Eurer guten Wahl nur beglückwünschen. Ich habe selbstverständlich sofort Konsequenzen gezogen und den Arschgeigen und Füsseküssern "Lebwohl" gesagt, denn dort werden verdiente User nicht so zuvorkommen behandelt.

Macht weiter so, hier bei www.mtb-news.de, Ihr seid auf dem richtigen Weg mit der Wahl dieser sympathischen User!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poser Paule (1. April 2005)

nix verstehen, immer alle löschen wo ich schreiben


----------



## Poser Paule (1. April 2005)

tolle erfindung dieses -> * /you  *


----------



## wogru (1. April 2005)

Also ich finde es Klasse das /you  den Award bekommt.  

@ /you : wenn das Bestechungsgeld am Montag immer noch nicht da ist mache ich meine Wahl rückgängig !!


----------



## Poser Paule (1. April 2005)

/you


----------



## derFisch (1. April 2005)

Ich liebe /you


----------



## Poser Paule (1. April 2005)

/you


----------



## JoeDesperado (1. April 2005)

* /you *, mein neues Vorbild


----------



## Poser Paule (1. April 2005)

yeah! yeah! /you


----------



## Pedalritter (1. April 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poser Paule (1. April 2005)

da hast du recht /you


----------



## Estoniaclan (1. April 2005)

ich peil das nicht???


----------



## Poser Paule (1. April 2005)

ne wat is dat gemein


----------



## asco1 (1. April 2005)




----------



## Poser Paule (1. April 2005)

ey der /you  is ja noch verpeilter als wie ich


----------



## der Digge (1. April 2005)

glückwunsch an /you


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (1. April 2005)

ich kann net mehr /you  du bist mein Held


----------



## bluesky (1. April 2005)

ich finde /you   ist dooof


----------



## blaubaer (1. April 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Da das IBC Forum ja inzwischen DIE Institution im deutschsprachigen Raum in Sachen Mountainbike ist, und auch wir von Rohloff davon profitieren, dass unsere Kunden hier so gut betreut werden, haben wir uns kurzerhand entschlossen, auf den IBC Award eine Rohloff Getriebenabe draufzusetzen. Wir werden sie auf der Eurobike an blaubaer  überreichen.



schön wärs


----------



## peppaman (1. April 2005)

Nachdem ich´s jetzt auch eingesehen habe, muss ich doch zugeben, dass  /you             
tatsächlich der verdiente Titelträger ist.


(ich alter IT-Fuchs   )


----------



## FranG (1. April 2005)

Rikman ist ja echt fix... 
Bei /you  ist das Award-Logo jetzt sogar schon zu sehen!!! 

Frank


----------



## Schrommski (1. April 2005)

Also ich finde, dass /you  das viel eher verdient gehabt hätte!


----------



## [email protected]!t (1. April 2005)

/you  ist ein betrüger


----------



## j.e.t. (1. April 2005)

hääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääää 

wasn los hier
hab ich was verpasst
ich checks net


----------



## preacherman1978 (1. April 2005)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Rikman wird es heute nacht bei /you  einbauen, ab morgen also...



uiuiuiui     wenn das ma nicht weh tut

mfg
preach


----------



## posh26 (1. April 2005)

Na da freuen wir uns doch alle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (1. April 2005)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> /you  ist ein betrüger


Nein, ich finde /you  hat es verdient den Award zu bekommen. Und ausgerechnet heute, bei dem schönen Wetter!


----------



## j.e.t. (1. April 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Da das IBC Forum ja inzwischen DIE Institution im deutschsprachigen Raum in Sachen Mountainbike ist, und auch wir von Rohloff davon profitieren, dass unsere Kunden hier so gut betreut werden, haben wir uns kurzerhand entschlossen, auf den IBC Award eine Rohloff Getriebenabe draufzusetzen. Wir werden sie auf der Eurobike an j.e.t. überreichen.


wehe net


----------



## Ralfbausa (1. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle ganz herzlich bei der Jury bedanken,
allen Teilnehmern dieser Wahl und, und vor allem meiner Mutter.

Ihr habt die richtige Wahl getroffen.   

Ich hatte mich schon über das 'spontane' Anwachsten meines Kontos gewundert. Auch der riesen Blumestrauss heute morgen und er Geschenkkorb vor meiner Tür haben mich wirklich überrascht!

Ich danke Euch allen von ganzem Herzen. Ich bin so gerührt...   

DANKE - DANKE - DANKE


----------



## crazy-spy (1. April 2005)

ne finde echt es gibt nur einen wahren crazy-spy!


----------



## posh26 (1. April 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ich finde /you  hat es verdient den Award zu bekommen. Und ausgerechnet heute, bei dem schönen Wetter!



Genau! Und die Mutti von /you   eigentlich auch! Dat is aber auch eine geile S..!


----------



## Schrommski (1. April 2005)

Finde ich ja cool, dass mein Kumpel den Award bekommt.

Er hatte eh schon überlegt sich ne Rohloff zu kaufen.

Da wird er sich aber freuen, der /you .


----------



## The Passenger (1. April 2005)

@RalfB: Pssst!!   

I love you all


----------



## drivingghost (1. April 2005)

posh26 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau! Und die Mutti von /you   eigentlich auch! Dat is aber auch eine geile S..!



Und sowas unterlasse gefälligst!


----------



## [email protected]!t (1. April 2005)

ohjeh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammpaddler (1. April 2005)

ja - öh - also ich weiß nicht - ich bin ganz sprachlos!

Naja auf jeden Fall - ich danke meinen Eltern, meinen Geschwistern, meinen Freunden, vor allem aber meinem Scheff, meinen Kollegen, dem Andi ,dem Bernd, dem Otto, dem Konrad, dem Holger, ...
Danke, danke, danke, danke, ...
ICH LIEBE EUCH ALLE!! 
     

Noch ne Frage: kann ich die Rohloff gegen Bargeld eintauschen?


----------



## aemkei77 (1. April 2005)

echt korrekt die wahl   

hjab für dich gestimmt, wusste da aber noch nichts von der rohloff


----------



## Gianter² (1. April 2005)

Ich hab mich schon über das Empfangskomitee beim Bikehändler heute morgen gewundert.  Vielen Dank an alle, die mich so tatkräftig in dieser harten Zeit unterstützt und für mich gevotet haben.   

Vielen, Vielen Dank !

Gruß Gianter²

P.S.: Nagelneue Rohloff zu verkaufen....Irgendjemand Interesse ?  

P.P.S.: Das mit meiner Mom hab ich mal überlesen. Hier wird manchmal echt zu viel Sch***e


----------



## swe68 (1. April 2005)

Hi ihr Lieben,

die Rohloff-Nabe und die Logo-Änderung nehme ich natürlich gern   
Danke euch   


(achja, ich bin immer noch "die swe68" )


----------



## sharpe (1. April 2005)

man gut, daß ich weiss welcher Tag heute ist
aber trotzdem coole Aktion


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (1. April 2005)

Na da bin ich aber überrascht, soviel Lob und Anerkennung hätte ich nicht erwartet.
Freue mich schon riesig auf die Rohloff!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gianter² (1. April 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> Gianter² verschenkt einen nagelneuen Satz Reifen, nur das Porto muss bezahlt werden! Bei Interesse eine Mail an Gianter² schicken!!!



Woher weißt du ??  

Edit.: Schon verschenkt


----------



## alöx (1. April 2005)

na ist jetzt schluss mit hardcore Löschaction?


----------



## Daniel12 (1. April 2005)

alöx ist auch wirklich cool, ehrlich! Super!!!
Hat es verdient!!!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. April 2005)

ich?
krass, da hätte ich jetzt echt nicht mit gerechnet.....naja mir solls recht sein.
dankeschön.....  
außerdem möchte ich allen danken,,,ach lassen wir das einfach weg....
auf das logo freu ich mich schon 
Max


----------



## Daniel12 (1. April 2005)

hey TrialsMax, verkaufst Du die Roloff???

Bei Interesse PM!


----------



## DigitalDuck (1. April 2005)

Ähm.....Gibt es noch einen anderen mit dem Nick???


----------



## UrbanJumper (1. April 2005)

gibt es einen zweiten UrbanJumper?


----------



## Fh4n (1. April 2005)

Nein nicht wirklich. Denn wenn jemand anders meinen Nick haben würde, würde er mit 100% nicht wissen, was er bedeutet, geschweige denn, woher er kommt.


----------



## Klaus46 (1. April 2005)

@ Admin Thomas und alle Gratulanten:

Ich möchte mich bei euch allen recht herzlich für das Vertrauen bedanken, dass wohl zur Wahl meiner Person geführt hat.
Ich weiss ja, dass ich gut aussehe, dass ich mich verdient gemacht habe und einfach ein guter Mensch bin, so konnte die Wahl ja eigentlich auch nur auf mich fallen. Danke, danke !!  

Ich habe gehört, dass mit der Wahl ein hauptamtlicher Job im IBC-Forum verbunden ist, welchen ich sofort und gerne annehme.
Ich habe deshalb gleich heute, zum 1. April 2005 meinen bisherigen Job gekündigt.

Also an alle: in Zukunft werdet ihr mehr mit mir zu Tun haben ! Auf gutes Teamwork.  

@ Carmen: also dass mit der Rohloff finde ich eine gute Idee und werde daran festhalten, danke !!!

@ Rikman: Das Logo ist übrigens sehr gut gelungen !


----------



## Till (1. April 2005)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

alles klar leute... april april


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AchseDesBoesen (1. April 2005)

juhnke ist tot, der papst kurz davor und jetzt auch das hier noch ...


----------



## Zwock (1. April 2005)

ihr mich auch,

april april


----------



## icke (1. April 2005)

JoeDesperado schrieb:
			
		

> wow - so erschrocken bin ich schon lang nicht mehr



Icke jetzt aber auch!!!
Allerdings welcher Tag ist Heute???


----------



## DigitalDuck (1. April 2005)

Ist doch ein April joke oder??


----------



## Zachi (1. April 2005)

posh26 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau! Und die Mutti von /you   eigentlich auch! Dat is aber auch eine geile S..!



Find ja Aprilscherze auch witzig aber das is keiner ...  

Zachi


----------



## sharpe (1. April 2005)

na jetzt müßtet ihr es doch gemerkt haben
jeder sieht hier seinen eigenen Nick
müssen sie über die cookies oder so gesteuert haben

hoffentlich sind nicht zu viele enttäuscht


----------



## alöx (1. April 2005)

Welche Farbe hat die Rohloff? Mich fragt grad ein Käufer bei Ebay... bitte schnell  antworten!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. April 2005)

posh26 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau! Und die Mutti von /you   eigentlich auch! Dat is aber auch eine geile S..!



woww, das les ich ja eben erst. da muss ich gleich zeigen wie hilfsbereit und fachkundig ich bin:

Alter, das traust du dich sowieso nur, weil du soweit weg wohnst, wenn da anstatt München Frankfurt stehen würde oder so, würde ich dir jetzt einen besuch abstatten. Aber das scheint bei dir nur n Mittel zu sein um deine Komplexe auszugleichen, scheinst wohl nix drauf zu haben, ne. soll cih dir mla ne nachhilfestunde geben, im fahrradfahren, vielleicht kannste dann deine 1000 teuren Carbon stützräder abmontieren......

mir machts ja nix aus von allen hier verarscht zu werden, aber meine mutter lass ich nciht von irgendso nem wannabe deppen beleidigen, also pass auf was du in zukunft sagst.....


----------



## JürgenK (1. April 2005)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich eine gelunge wahl. man sollte erwähnen das der gewinner noch als überaus sympatisch, großmütig und überaus intelligent bekannt ist. Nicht zu vergessen: auch optisch macht der gewinner einiges her und ist beim andern geschecht ein heißbegehrtes zielobjekt. diese wahl war schon lange überfällig. glückwunsch an die juroren
> 
> 
> sehr schön und gelungen.




....wie Recht du hast...


Ich danke euch allen für die überfällige Wahl. Dennoch bin ich fast so gerührt wie bei meinem ersten Oscar (den hab ich auch am 1. April gekriegt)

Mit Tränen in den Augen umarmt euch alle  

Jürgen  

PS: Wer am Samstag die Tour (im LMB) von MTBKao mitmacht bekommt auch ein Stück Kuchen.
Ihr dürft mich da auch persönlich beglückwünschen und all eure Geschenke abgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phil - BB (1. April 2005)

Hallo Boardies

Wow, jaja wir haben den ersten April   
Hab gerade im Canyon Forum gesehen, dass ich den Orden erhalten hab:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1820652#post1820652

Möchte mich dann gleich mal dafür bei ALLEN bedanken ...   

Gleich mal nach dem Logo schauen geh   


DANKE ... macht Spass mit euch ... 

Gruß Philip


----------



## fashizzel (1. April 2005)

ist heute nicht sowas wie 1. april oder so?


----------



## mr.onehand (1. April 2005)

Selten so gut gelacht. Darf ich den Award behalten oder ist der gleich am 2. April wieder weg?


----------



## oxoxo (1. April 2005)

ich finde /you  hat es nicht verdient. Übrigens hat  /you  schon eine Rohloff und als Träger der des /you  Trikots braucht er kein neues Logo. /you  ist perfekt aber nicht so gut wie /Ich.


----------



## cyrox (1. April 2005)

Shice 1.April Script *ggg*

Greetz


----------



## PacMan (1. April 2005)

Die Entscheidung kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Bin selbst schon ein paar Mal mit /you  gefahren und es war mir immer ein großes Vergnügen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralfbausa (1. April 2005)

oxoxo schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde /you  hat es nicht verdient. Übrigens hat  /you  schon eine Rohloff und als Träger der des /you  Trikots braucht er kein neues Logo. /you  ist perfekt aber nicht so gut wie /Ich.



Na dem kann ich ja nur wiedersprechen...  

Rohloff habe ich noch keine allerdings brauche ich kein neues Logo,
das tät nur meinen Allerbaster Körper verd(r)ecken....


----------



## bluemuc (1. April 2005)

endlich hab ich auch mal was gewonnen! ich bin so stolz auf mich... die nabe hab ich schon ins ebay gestellt. also, leute: bieten!!!


----------



## Ralfbausa (1. April 2005)

ja cool, etz habe ich's....  

Neet schlecht, diese <variable>


----------



## JürgenK (1. April 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Find ja Aprilscherze auch witzig aber das is keiner ...
> 
> Zachi




Hallo Zachi,

so wie du haben sich mehrere geäußert...  


..aber wen er es zurücknimmt ist es schon o.k. 

...Nur Mut lieber posh26!

Jürgen


----------



## Edith L. (1. April 2005)

...... 

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Ralfbausa (1. April 2005)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Mal haben wir auf die öffentliche Nominierung verzichtet - zu viele Kategorien waren uns auch zu kompliziert. Wir haben einige hundert IBC-ler angeschrieben und sie geheim abstimmen lassen. Dieses Jahr gibt es nur einen einzigen Award: Mitglied des Jahres. Der Award für 2004 geht an:
> 
> '/ you'
> 
> ...



Ja gar net dumm....


----------



## phil - BB (1. April 2005)

Wo ist mein Orden    
Echt ne geile Idee ...


----------



## Stöpsel!!! (1. April 2005)

danke danke vielen Dank ich weiß garnicht was ich schreiben soll
ich freu mich einfach nur saumäßig


----------



## tomblume (1. April 2005)

was geht denn hier ab?
kann wohl nur mit dem heutigen Datum zusammenhängen.
und so viele neue Freunde, mit denen ich ab und zu mal gefahren bin. soso.

werde mir mal die rohloff ausdrucken und mit Uhu an mein HInterrad bauen.
wahrscheinlich top performance. 


Naja. Dann freu ich mich heute mal. Freu ;-))


tom


----------



## DigitalDuck (1. April 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Die Entscheidung kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Bin selbst schon ein paar Mal mit /you  gefahren und es war mir immer ein großes Vergnügen!



Ja das ist fies... müsst ihr /you  so verarschen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFisch (1. April 2005)

Juhuu und vielen Dank!


----------



## DigitalDuck (1. April 2005)

mcfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Juhuu und vielen Dank!



ich hab für dich gewählt....  

/you  for President


----------



## Falk72 (1. April 2005)

Danke  

Wobei ich schon Schiebung vermute!


----------



## swordsman (1. April 2005)

So ihr lustigen Leut's. Ich danke euch viel mals für die Wahl und der der meine Mutter ne geile S... findet hat vollkommen recht nur ist sie schon an meinen Vater den geilen Fägär vergeben. Also Pech gehabt. Aber wie ist jetzt schon wieder die Farbe der Rohloffnabe? Denn der erste Interessent hat sich gerade gemolden


----------



## rigger (1. April 2005)

Geil!!!    

April April

gruß Nils


----------



## Rizzer (1. April 2005)

Konntet ihr euch kein anderen ausuchen ?! naja ...irgendwie funny...1.4. halt..


----------



## Eisenfahrer (1. April 2005)

Also ich möchte zuerst mal meiner Mutter danken: Danke Thomas!
Und natürlich all den Millionen Fans da draußen und all den Leuten , die immer an mich geglaubt haben.
Und nicht zuletzt meinen Gesichtchirurgen:







Gerührtbisinsmark

reiner


----------



## gatopath (1. April 2005)

Ich weiß gar nicht womit ich das verdient habe. 
Ihr seid alle so gut zu mir!!

Nun aber Schluss mit der Bescheidenheit, wir sind uns doch hier alle einig daß ich, und nur ich diesen Titel verdient habe. Die jahrelangen Entbehrungen um diesen Wahlkampf zu finanzieren, die aufopfernde Arbeit für das Forum, die vielen Stunden und Tage haben sich endlich ausgezahlt. Danke, Danke!

Ich möchte mich auch gleich bei meinen geheimen Wählern bedanken (das Geld ist hoffentlich angekommen) außerdem bei den Sponsoren der Rohloff nabe und ein besonderes Dankeschön an Thomas der es mir im Zuge meiner Award-Verleihung möglich gemacht hat die neue Saint-Bremse probezufahren. Echt geil das Teil  Centerdisc rules!!!

Dann wünsch ich euch allen noch einen schönen 1.April     

Euer gatopath


----------



## Rizzer (1. April 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rizzer (1. April 2005)

Ich hab leider keine Dankesrede vorbereitet, ich kann nur sagen ... Danke !


----------



## airman (1. April 2005)

ich mag keine aprilscherze auf meine kosten...


----------



## Strider (1. April 2005)

Superlustig!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. April 2005)

Ich muss sagen, den Steppenwolf-RM überrascht das nicht  
Nur soviel: Es gibt eine undichte Stelle 

Wo?


----------



## Rizzer (1. April 2005)

airman schrieb:
			
		

> ich mag keine aprilscherze auf meine kosten...



mir egal, finds wizig , vorallem die kommentare wegen der nabe und so...


----------



## aemkei77 (1. April 2005)

/you , du bist echt zu beneiden, mann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radax (1. April 2005)

Danke Danke Danke  das wäre doch nicht nötig hewesen ich weiß selber das ich gut bin        Mfg an alle


----------



## Stefan_SIT (1. April 2005)

Liebe IBC-ler,
ich bin noch ganz gerührt und vor Freude erst jetzt in der Lage, mich bei allen, die mich gewählt haben und mir diese Ehre gönnen, zu bedanken!
Wenn ich auch der Meinung bin, dass dieser Award überfällig war und ich ihn auch in den letzten Jahren schon verdient gehabt hätte, so kann man doch sagen: besser spät als nie!  

Anläßlich einer kleiner Feierstunde möchte ich alle, die mich lieben und auch die, die mich gerne lieben würden, in meine kleine Kneipe einladen (natürlich auch Schwachköpfe, posh26   )! Das Kölsch steht kalt, das Buffet ist ab 18:00 Uhr geöffnet. Auch wnn ich mich vielleicht nicht um jeden von euch ausreichend kümmern kann, so seid ihr mir doch herzlich willkommen. 

Gegen 22:00 Uhr möchte ich mich bei euch dann noch mit einer kleinen Überraschung bedanken: eine Stunde lang gibt's SportsInTeam-Reisen zum halben Preis! 

Vor Freude fast außer sich grüßt euch

Stefan_SIT (mein Herz rast noch so)


----------



## tesa (1. April 2005)

und wieder wurde es nix mit dem guten vorsatz, dass mich 2005 keiner in den april schickt


----------



## Rizzer (1. April 2005)

is doch alles nicht der rede wert....ich hatte schon tränen in den augen als ich mein namen dort gesehen habe....
aber viel mehr danke an alle den ich helfen konnte, ohne euch wärs nicht möglich gewesen !


----------



## alöx (1. April 2005)

Und wann gibt es mal wieder nen echten Award? Also wenn ihr schon soviel Energie in mehrere Verarschen stecken könnt dann habt ihr auch Energie für nen Award über....


----------



## Deleted 1655 (1. April 2005)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Danke - das wird /you  sicher sehr freuen




Oh wie schön das heute der erste April ist


----------



## Fh4n (1. April 2005)

genau, denn ich fand diese ganze Angelegenheit überhaupt nicht zum tot lachen.


----------



## Haushai (1. April 2005)

EDIT: habs auch schon gepeilt. coole idee.


----------



## Skytalker (1. April 2005)

Immer auf die kleinen wehrlosen Forenuser     .

Aber wenigstens hab ich jetzt einen richtig langen Thread nur über mich    .

Aber das Verfahren wie das 1. April Opfer ausgesucht wurde würde mich ja mal interessieren


----------



## Garfieldzzz (1. April 2005)

shit is ja 1. april und ich dachte schon, für 04? hab mich doch erst 05 angemeldet ^^ naja verarsche gelungen, glückwunsch!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fat_Tony (1. April 2005)




----------



## Berti (1. April 2005)

ich ja echt geil Mann!


----------



## der alte ron (1. April 2005)

Sagt mal , wart ihr alle zusammen auf einer party , habt gutes zeug geraucht  , was gekippt   ... und dann gedacht ...

Morgen ist doch der 1. April ...


... ron , die alte gurke , dem zeigen wirs ...



ja klar , und eine rohloff gibt auch für lau ...


... ... wollt ihr mich verarschen ?! 

Ok , wir habe alle unseren spass gehabt ,ich geh jetzt raus und fahr rad , und wenn ich wiederkommen ist hier wieder ruhe !!


----------



## pat (1. April 2005)

coole idee.  13:50 und immer noch habens nicht alle durchschaut.  

tom, well done.  

gruss pat


----------



## Bergbock (1. April 2005)

Hi,

eh echt geile Verarsche aber zum Glück hab ich von hinten angefangen zu lesen  Wäre zwar schön gewesen aber unter diesen Umständen.......


na dann Happy Trails

Bergbock - der immernoch lacht


----------



## cubation (1. April 2005)

kann ich mir die rohloff auch zuschicken lassen? ^^


----------



## rpo35 (1. April 2005)

posh26 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau! Und die Mutti von rpo35  eigentlich auch! Dat is aber auch eine geile S..!


Kennst Du sie näher ?


----------



## Haushai (1. April 2005)

Skytalker schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das Verfahren wie das 1. April Opfer ausgesucht wurde würde mich ja mal interessieren



Mich auch. Vielleicht die mit den wenigsten Postings?  
Ich fahr jetzt ne Runde.
HH


----------



## dubbel (1. April 2005)

macht ihr euch eigentlich lustig über mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (1. April 2005)

boah hab ich nen schreck bekommen.


----------



## rpo35 (1. April 2005)

Ach eins noch: Ich habe ehrlich keine Rohloff ! Da würde ich mir glatt ein neues Bike mit aufbauen...


----------



## DragonStyler (1. April 2005)

Super Joke!!!!!


----------



## MTB_Daniel (1. April 2005)

Meine Güte, in der kurzen Zeit ein dermaßen langer Thread?!? Raus mit euch allen, bei dem Wetter ab aufs Rad!!!

Sagen wir's mal so:

*Es ehrt mich, dass ausgerechnet ich hier vera..t werde.*

Eine kurzen Moment lang hatte ich es ja sogar geglaubt...nicht schlecht gemacht, der Aprilscherz!

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## SpongeBob (1. April 2005)

Herrlich, also, erste wurde mein Kopf rot, ich habe mich gefreut, man dachte ich mir, das wurde auch endlich mal Zeit, dann las ich weiter, hey, sogar ne Rohloff bekomme ich, habe schon überlegt wie ich die im Demo einbaue, ihr glaub garnicht wie ich mich gefreut habe, dann habe ich die Kommentare der anderen gelsen und gedacht: die sind doch nur neidisch, dann habe ich weiter gelesen und ich hätte beinah   

BIN VOLL DARAUF REINGEFALLEN! Danke @ Mikeybalooooza   

Aber der Threat teilt die Leute mit Humor und die ohne     

Und ich habe nen sau schlechte Gramatik!


----------



## posh26 (1. April 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> woww, das les ich ja eben erst. da muss ich gleich zeigen wie hilfsbereit und fachkundig ich bin:
> 
> Alter, das traust du dich sowieso nur, weil du soweit weg wohnst, wenn da anstatt München Frankfurt stehen würde oder so, würde ich dir jetzt einen besuch abstatten. Aber das scheint bei dir nur n Mittel zu sein um deine Komplexe auszugleichen, scheinst wohl nix drauf zu haben, ne. soll cih dir mla ne nachhilfestunde geben, im fahrradfahren, vielleicht kannste dann deine 1000 teuren Carbon stützräder abmontieren......
> 
> mir machts ja nix aus von allen hier verarscht zu werden, aber meine mutter lass ich nciht von irgendso nem wannabe deppen beleidigen, also pass auf was du in zukunft sagst.....



Frankfurt Oder oder Main! Wohin muss ich das Ticket lösen...."wannabe deppen" = möchtegern Depp = kein Depp  

@TrialsMax & Zachi: Ich wusste nicht, dass eure Mutter eine heilige Kuh ist! Abgesehen davon war es ein !SCHERZ!, wenn auch vielleicht ein schlechter. Man muss aber auch nicht gleich zum lachen in den Keller gehen und das Licht aus machen....Ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung! Ich verspreche, dass ich mich bessern werde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maaatin (1. April 2005)

Schöner Scherz!

Und das lehrreichste für mich war, mal wieder gezeigt zu bekommen, wie allzuleicht man doch geneigt ist, allen Schmeicheleinen zu glauben.....


----------



## Erdi01 (1. April 2005)

SO SO ... wer sich hier alles mit meinen Federn schmücken will    

Ohhh ... Es gibt IHN wirklich ...

JA ... ES KANN NUR EINEN GEBEN   

oder wie war das Mr. E n d e r s e n ...

Wehe die Rohloff kommt nicht   

der einzig ware ...

Erdi01


----------



## MTB_Daniel (1. April 2005)

OK, habs erst jetzt kapiert, peinlich, peinlich...
Jetzt wird mir auch klar, warum der Thread noch nicht geschlossen wurde.....


----------



## rpo35 (1. April 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Da das IBC Forum ja inzwischen DIE Institution im deutschsprachigen Raum in Sachen Mountainbike ist, und auch wir von Rohloff davon profitieren, dass unsere Kunden hier so gut betreut werden, haben wir uns kurzerhand entschlossen, auf den IBC Award eine Rohloff Getriebenabe draufzusetzen. Wir werden sie auf der Eurobike an rpo35 überreichen.


Nochmal zu Erinnerung: Ich hab's schwarz auf weiß !... Lieferadresse schicke ich per PM !


----------



## -Biohazard- (1. April 2005)

also mir gings wie spongebob ich hab mich richtig gefreut dann war ich ganz kurz ein winziges bischen enttäucht aber jetzt find ichs lustig     war ne gute, dicke verarsche


----------



## tomeg (1. April 2005)

Ich hab mich vor Schreck erst mal unterm Sofa verkrochen, als ich den Gewinner gelesen habe. Ich habe mich erst wieder getraut hervorzukommen, nachdem ich einen vorsichtigen Blick auf den Kalender erhaschen konnte. Son Glück das der Kalender hier hängt, sonst wär ich heute abend noch unterm Sofa gewesen und wär gar net mehr zum Biken gekommen.
Toller April-Scherz!


----------



## XCRacer (1. April 2005)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Mal haben wir auf die öffentliche Nominierung verzichtet - zu viele Kategorien waren uns auch zu kompliziert. Wir haben einige hundert IBC-ler angeschrieben und sie geheim abstimmen lassen. Dieses Jahr gibt es nur einen einzigen Award: Mitglied des Jahres. Der Award für 2004 geht an:
> 
> XCRacer
> 
> ...



Ups! Vielen Dank! Das ist wirklich eine Überraschung 

Na ja! Scharping hatte bei seiner Wahl zum BDR-Präsidenten auch keinen echten Gegenkandidaten 

Das mit der Rohloff-Nabe verschiebe ich *vorerst* in die Kategorie "1.April"


----------



## alöx (1. April 2005)

Mich wunderts das dass Forum noch läuft...  

Und immernoch fallen Leute drauf rein.. in Anbetracht dessen das ich ein schei$$ Image hier habe war mir klar das es ein Scherz ist.. nur hat es bissal gedauert bis ich es komplett durchschaut habe. ....

Naja bei dem Aufwand hätte was anderes gemacht weren können...


----------



## Thomas (1. April 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Mich wunderts das dass Forum noch läuft...
> 
> Und immernoch fallen Leute drauf rein.. in Anbetracht dessen das ich ein schei$$ Image hier habe war mir klar das es ein Scherz ist.. nur hat es bissal gedauert bis ich es komplett durchschaut habe. ....
> 
> Naja bei dem Aufwand hätte was anderes gemacht weren können...


welchem aufwand?

Vielleicht gibts zur Nabe ja noch das dazu?
http://www.google.co.uk/googlegulp/


----------



## *adrenalin* (1. April 2005)

weltklasse, die nummer mit dem 1. april war ja sofort klar, aber die umsetzung, daß bei jedem sein eigener nick eingefügt wurde, ist wirklich sensationell!

leider muß man dennoch feststellen, daß es einfach immer wieder ein paar vollschwachmaten wie "posh26" gibt, die vielleicht besser die finger von der tastatur lassen sollten...




			
				posh26 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau! Und die Mutti von XXX eigentlich auch! Dat is aber auch eine geile S..!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8887 (1. April 2005)

lol, aber größere verarsche wäre eigentlich, wenn alles im ibc funktionieren wüde, wie es soll..

ne is aber echt gut der erste post.. ROFL!


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. April 2005)

Ah ja, erster April ist ja.....

...ich krieg ja gar nichts mehr mit....


----------



## olli (1. April 2005)

WAHNSINN! Jetzt muss ich glatt nochmal posten, aber mtb-news.de hat sich selbst übertroffen!
Das nenne ich super: da ich morgen eine schöne Tour fahren will, genügte ein kurzer Anruf und r!kman baut mir die Nabe noch heute ein! Rot finde ich zwar nicht so gut, aber was soll's. Das Bild von der Preisübergabe wurde gerade gemacht und während ich hier tippe bastelt r!kman schon.







Sorry, dass man Euch anderen aufs Glatteis geführt hat, aber der Gewinner heisst halt nunmal 0LLI. Danke Rohloff, danke mtb-news-Team!


----------



## Rizzer (1. April 2005)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> weltklasse, die nummer mit dem 1. april war ja sofort klar, aber die umsetzung, daß bei jedem sein eigener nick eingefügt wurde, ist wirklich sensationell!
> 
> leider muß man dennoch feststellen, daß es einfach immer wieder ein paar vollschwachmaten wie "posh26" gibt, die vielleicht besser die finger von der tastatur lassen sollten...



und ich hab mich schon persönlich angesprochen gefüllt


----------



## Guru (1. April 2005)

Tststs, ihr habts doch alle euch nen April-Virus eingefangen... Gut dass mir heute keiner was kann


----------



## AllIn (1. April 2005)

Ha Ha - April April 

macht weiter so ...


----------



## mtb-trialer. (1. April 2005)

so dann jetzt melde ich mich jetzt auch mal zu wort! 
ich bin gerade fast vom stuhl gefallen als ich das gelesen habe! vielen dank die an die die für mich gevotet haben (wer immer das gewesen sein soll  ).

ich danke meinen fans! meinen zahlreichen sponsoren! meinen eltern! meinem besten freund FELIX HELLER und natürlich dem besten bikeshop der welt ATB-SPORT IN HANNOVERder mich tatkräftig unterstüzt und mir als sponsor immmer zur seite steht!  

ach ja: 
@syncros: wäre nett wenn du deine sig änderst....
@pac man: du bist nen lügner!   ich kenne dich werder noch sind wir jemal szusammen gefahren!  
@posh 26 und alle anderen: posh 26 ist keineswegs lustig noch toll!

ach ja ich hoffe natürlich das das ganze diesmal kein april
scherz ist!  

henrik


----------



## Geronimo Wöhrl (1. April 2005)

Bin aber nich ich hier zufällig gemeint, oda?


----------



## oscar (1. April 2005)

posh26 schrieb:
			
		

> Frankfurt Oder oder Main! Wohin muss ich das Ticket lösen...."wannabe deppen" = möchtegern Depp = kein Depp
> 
> @TrialsMax & Zachi: Ich wusste nicht, dass eure Mutter eine heilige Kuh ist! Abgesehen davon war es ein !SCHERZ!, wenn auch vielleicht ein schlechter. Man muss aber auch nicht gleich zum lachen in den Keller gehen und das Licht aus machen....Ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung! Ich verspreche, dass ich mich bessern werde...



nein, es war einfach ein schlechter scherz. das heißt ja noch lange nicht, dass man über gute nicht lachen kann.
also, bleims xunt und bessern sie sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebbie (1. April 2005)

muss zugeben: Bin voll drauf reingefallen! Warum sagt mir niemand, was heut für ein Datum ist???   
Naja, ich hab den Schock überlebt und kann euch nochmal vergeben...   
Weiter so!  
Allen viel Spaß beim BIKEN!!! Würd ich jetzt auch machen, wenns mir nicht so  :kotz: ging!


----------



## Geronimo Wöhrl (1. April 2005)

Geronimo Wöhrl schrieb:
			
		

> Bin aber nich ich hier zufällig gemeint, oda?



UND??????


----------



## XCRacer (1. April 2005)

Das mit der Rohloff-Nabe ich doch tatsächlich für einen April-Scherz gehalten.
Doch dann, vor fünf Minuten, klingelt mein Telefon und der Herr Rudi Rohloff ruft persönlich an. Er möchte für mich eine Sonderedition mit 18Gängen auflegen. Die Umsetzung wird bis zum Messe in Friedrichshafen vollendet sein 

Jetzt seit ihr platt!


----------



## Ralfbausa (1. April 2005)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> welchem aufwand?
> 
> Vielleicht gibts zur Nabe ja noch das dazu?
> http://www.google.co.uk/googlegulp/




Hi Thomas,

kommt Ihr nimmer nach mit dem löschen der Thread, welche das böse 'A' haben.    War aber in der tat net schlecht!!!


----------



## Deer (1. April 2005)

*Ja ne is klar! Mit mir kann mans ja machen.*
Die Rohloff währ ne schöne Sache gewesen, aber ich hab ja schon eine


----------



## Thomas (1. April 2005)

löschen wurde gegen 12:00 eingestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geronimo Wöhrl (1. April 2005)

Hey Jungs, bin ich jetzt damit gemeint, oda net?


----------



## Thomas (1. April 2005)

Steht doch gross oben: /you  hat gewonnen!


----------



## sideshowbob (1. April 2005)

du solltest nur schon mal langsam anfangen dir gedanken zu machen wie du DAS nächstes jahr toppen willst?!?!   

ich will nämlich am 1.4.2006 wieder genauso blendend unterhalten werden! 
so schnell war lange kein arbeitstag mehr rum


----------



## Störtebecker (1. April 2005)

nein..


Aber der Scherz hier ist wesentlich besser, als der miese Scherz von Coffee, dass der Nicegirls-thread nur noch temporär auf ist


----------



## alöx (1. April 2005)

Geronimo Wöhrl schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Jungs, bin ich jetzt damit gemeint, oda net?



Mit was? Raffst es immernoch net? Jetzt find ich wird es erst lustig!


----------



## Geronimo Wöhrl (1. April 2005)

Juppi, thx an alle!


----------



## Ralfbausa (1. April 2005)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> du solltest nur schon mal langsam anfangen dir gedanken zu machen wie du DAS nächstes jahr toppen willst?!?!
> ich will nämlich am 1.4.2006 wieder genauso blendend unterhalten werden!
> so schnell war lange kein arbeitstag mehr rum



Ja, ja, ja ----   :nicken:


----------



## Geronimo Wöhrl (1. April 2005)

Hab zwar überhaupt nich damit gerechnet, aba ich freu mich natürlich über eure entscheidungen und


----------



## $ucker (1. April 2005)

LOL....ich bin so geil   

rofl....was ein schreck....letztendlich sind wir doch alle gewinner   
ohman....imho besser gelungen als das interne forum ausm letzten jahr


----------



## Ghu)z(dan (1. April 2005)

Ich danke euch !!

^^

Hossa xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralfbausa (1. April 2005)

$ucker schrieb:
			
		

> LOL....ich bin so geil



Das müsste doch wohl erst bewertet werden.   
Am besten mal ein Bild von Dir posten...


----------



## carmin (1. April 2005)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> du solltest nur schon mal langsam anfangen dir gedanken zu machen wie du DAS nächstes jahr toppen willst?!?!


Diese Idee muss ja auch schon seit 6 Monaten existiert haben -- sonst wären die Awards nicht verschoben worden.

Cool fand ich aber den Fehlstart heut früh -- dacht schon, der Thomas wird langsam alt


----------



## Thomas (1. April 2005)

Äh - es gab kleine technische Schwierigkeiten zum Anfang, die schwierig zu lösen waren und vorab nie aufgefallen sind
T


----------



## Jobal (1. April 2005)

Sehr witzig   

Zuviel Zeit o. wie?

Gruß Jobal


----------



## rpo35 (1. April 2005)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] man: du bist nen lügner!   ich kenne dich werder noch sind wir jemal szusammen gefahren!  ...


 Er meinte mich......er is also kein Lügner...


----------



## $ucker (1. April 2005)

RalfB schrieb:
			
		

> Das müsste doch wohl erst bewertet werden.
> Am besten mal ein Bild von Dir posten...




hey, es steht ja wohl außer frage dass ich der geilste bin....beweise sind gar nicht nötig :>


----------



## rpo35 (1. April 2005)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Steht doch gross oben: rpo35 hat gewonnen!


Jetzt mach mich nicht noch einmal nervös !...


----------



## Ralfbausa (1. April 2005)

$ucker schrieb:
			
		

> hey, es steht ja wohl außer frage dass ich der geilste bin....beweise sind gar nicht nötig :>



...... qed


----------



## kimkra (1. April 2005)

Danke Danke.   April april


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (1. April 2005)

Öm ann wurde ich gewählt und wo und wie  

Ist das ein Aprilscherz  

Wieso könnt ihr alle meinen Namen schreiben ich musste sogar noch ne Mail an Rik schreiben weil ich ein "h" vergessen habe  

Aber bei den ganzen Lobeshymnen habt ihr natürlich alle Recht  

jetzt muss ich arbeiten mein Vater lyncht mich sonst


----------



## Vodka-Wasser (1. April 2005)

j.e.t. schrieb:
			
		

> hääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääää
> 
> wasn los hier
> hab ich was verpasst
> ich checks net



danke..

ich checks auch nicht !

was ist los ???


----------



## zblume (1. April 2005)

JAJA


----------



## alöx (1. April 2005)

OK ich revidiere meine Aussagen! Jetzt find ich es lustig..  da ja immernoch Leute drauf reinfallen imho ..


----------



## ow1 (1. April 2005)

so wie ich das sehe, bin ich der alleinige preisträger  
zum glück liegt friedrichshafen gleich bei mir um die ecke. wird die fahrt nach friedrichshafen vom IBC forum gesponsert? 
ich bestell mir dann mal nen superpuma der schweizer armee und sende euch dann die rechnung       

greeeezzz the one and only ow1


----------



## superfisch (1. April 2005)

Scheint am Wetter zu liegen - alle etwas verpeilt *heute* ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (1. April 2005)

Yeah wie was wo ICH????????


----------



## kingding (1. April 2005)

%user%
[user]
...
wie funktioniert das?


----------



## Flo G. (1. April 2005)

Wie heißt denn nun die Variable? $user


----------



## $ucker (1. April 2005)

hehe....vielleicht kriegts /you  auch gleich raus :>


----------



## PrimeX (1. April 2005)

Und hier bin ich schon. War schon lange scharf auf den titel. Endlich hrhr  


Ich muss sagen, dass es wirklich keine besseren Aprilscherze gibt als hier im IBC Forum! Wenn ich mich so an letztes Jahr erinner  Das war ein Spass mit dem Aufregen. Hätte fast das Forum verlassen 

1a ihr IBC Crew!!!!


----------



## Toni172 (1. April 2005)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Mal haben wir auf die öffentliche Nominierung verzichtet - zu viele Kategorien waren uns auch zu kompliziert. Wir haben einige hundert IBC-ler angeschrieben und sie geheim abstimmen lassen. Dieses Jahr gibt es nur einen einzigen Award: Mitglied des Jahres. Der Award für 2004 geht an:
> 
> /you
> 
> ...



@Thomas

       

Danke Danke, ich hab´s kappiert.


----------



## Ralfbausa (1. April 2005)

$ucker schrieb:
			
		

> hehe....vielleicht kriegts /you  auch gleich raus :>


^
Du bist zu spät.....


----------



## Dr. Dirt (1. April 2005)

april april


----------



## $ucker (1. April 2005)

RalfB schrieb:
			
		

> ^
> Du bist zu spät.....





wieso?
die herren über mir scheinen die variable doch noch net zu kennen


----------



## Ralfbausa (1. April 2005)

Dr. Dirt schrieb:
			
		

> april april



Du bist raus!   

Du hast das böse A-Wort geschrieben, 2x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralfbausa (1. April 2005)

$ucker schrieb:
			
		

> wieso?
> die herren über mir scheinen die variable doch noch net zu kennen



sch... reingefallen


----------



## $ucker (1. April 2005)

RalfB schrieb:
			
		

> sch... reingefallen




hrhr....



so, ich hör auf zu spammen jetz.... hoffentlich hört /you  auch bald mal auf


----------



## Dr. Dirt (1. April 2005)

sry, aber hab ich da was verpasst? was geht hier vor sich?


----------



## blindcap (1. April 2005)

lol anfangs bin ich doch ein wenig stutzig geworden


----------



## mn0172 (1. April 2005)

Vielen Dank für die Wahl. Ich habs echt verdient.
Diesen Tag werde ich immer in Erinnerung behalten und das Datum jedes Jahr ehren!


----------



## alöx (1. April 2005)

mn0172 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für die Wahl. Ich habs echt verdient.
> Diesen Tag werde ich immer in Erinnerung behalten und das Datum jedes Jahr ehren!



Am besten du verarscht ab heute an diesem Datum immer Leute..


----------



## Dr. Dirt (1. April 2005)

/you     is des ober vollidiot und hat das absolut nich verdient...


----------



## m4g1c (1. April 2005)

Wat ich habe gewonnen ?    Das is ja mal lustig  Jo dann danke ich allen für die votes und hoffe, dass ich euch mit meinen anfängerfragen weiterhin gut zur seite stehen kann   
Danke an alle


----------



## Skanker (1. April 2005)

Dr. Dirt schrieb:
			
		

> /you     is des ober vollidiot und hat das absolut nich verdient...



danke david  
manman da macht man en aprilscherz mit meinem namen und man frägt mich nichmal...
immerhin erinnert man sich jetz noch nächstes jahr an mich: "ha das is der depp, den sie für den aprilscherz genommen haben *haha* " 

aber natürlich nehme ich den preis gerne an und bedanke mich recht herzlich bei allen usern, die mich immer so tatkräftig unterstützt haben, warte nurnoch auf das bildchen unter meinem namen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (1. April 2005)

/you                                   ???


----------



## Dr. Dirt (1. April 2005)

Skanker schrieb:
			
		

> danke david
> manman da macht man en aprilscherz mit meinem namen und man frägt mich nichmal...
> immerhin erinnert man sich jetz noch nächstes jahr an mich: "ha das is der depp, den sie für den aprilscherz genommen haben *haha* "
> 
> aber natürlich nehme ich den preis gerne an und bedanke mich recht herzlich bei allen usern, die mich immer so tatkräftig unterstützt haben, warte nurnoch auf das bildchen unter meinem namen


ich find halt immernoch das   /you     den preis verdient hat...


----------



## on any sunday (1. April 2005)

Ich finde es echt gemein, das hier auf Kosten von alten Leuten böse Scherze gemacht werden. Das sage ich meinem Zivi.  

Ihr habt doofe Ohren!

Michael


----------



## Sebbie (1. April 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> /you                                   ???


Ja? Was ist? NICHTLUSTIG.de ist fast so genial wie mein Bike!   LEMMINGE!


----------



## trekkinger (1. April 2005)

Vielen herzlichen Dank für diesen Award!

Ich fühle mich auf´s hochgradigste geehrt. Die Benennung kam für mich allerdings sehr überraschend - ich bin gerührt *sniff*

Das ist endlich mal eine tolle Nachricht, nachdem Radio FFH heute schon den ganzen Tag meldet, dass die WM2006 nicht in D-Land, sondern in England stattfinden wird, weil hier beim Bau der Stadien geschlampt wurde.
Jammerschade...


EIN DICKES FETTES DANKE AN ALLE, DIE MICH NOMINIERT HABEN!!!!
ICH LIEBE EUCH ALLE!


----------



## gabelfox (1. April 2005)

ooooch Mönsch, ich hab noch nie was gewonnen. Bin total gerührt. Danke an alle, ihr seid die Besten, subba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freistiler (1. April 2005)

Hab' ich gelacht. Man, man, man.  
Gruß, F.


----------



## alöx (1. April 2005)

Sebbie schrieb:
			
		

> Ja? Was ist? NICHTLUSTIG.de ist fast so genial wie mein Bike!   LEMMINGE!




Lemminge!!!!!!!! GOIL GOIL GOIL!!!!

Oder der Typ in der Wand... immer wieder herrlich!   


wünsch dir nen herzlichen glückwunsch  /you                    !


----------



## showman (1. April 2005)

BOAHHHHH,

ihr seid vielleicht krass    Zum Glück habe ich nen Kalender neben der Maschine    Aber ihr habt schon recht.

ICH BIN DER GRÖßTE    

Grüße an alle 

Showman

PS: Da steckt MAMA dahinter.


----------



## oldrizzo (1. April 2005)

ja desch isch ja suba..... nein, so ein überraschung.......... gewinner des ibc-awards und das am ersten april.......... das freut mich aber und die rohloff-nabe erst recht.........

ich danke dem mtb-news-forum für einen gelungenen spass.... ich war schon kurz davor mich zu freuen, als mir klar wurde, welch grosse verantwortung ihr mir damit übertragt. und ich weiss nicht, ob ich dieser gewachsen bin und möchte daher bitten, den zweitplazierten zum erstplazierten zu machen, damit der drittplazierte dann auf den zweiten.....äh ne, moment...das haut ja nicht hin.... da bin ich ja dann.... egal...... wie schon angekündigt werde ich natürlich auch das preisgeld in höhe von 15.000 euro an den hetzt zweitplazierten, also zukünftigen erstplazierten abtreten. ich möchte mich an dieser stelle auch bei trek deutschland sowie kona bedanken, die mir neue bikes vor die tür gestellt haben. die behalte ich natürlich. aber das mit den nacktfotos könnt ihr euch abschminken.......


----------



## Raddon (1. April 2005)

Aprilscherz?

Ach jetzt hab ich geschnallt...
Da wird einfach der eigene Name angezeigt, was?


----------



## anti-gravity (1. April 2005)

j.e.t. schrieb:
			
		

> hääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääää
> 
> wasn los hier
> hab ich was verpasst
> ich checks net




Hallo   

ich check gnauso wenig?  wieso ich?  









aber goil  und thx    

so muss jetzt erstma die anderen 7 seiten lesen 







edit.:   man bin ich shicke  voll neigefallen...  
man bin ich doof


----------



## Sebbie (1. April 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Lemminge!!!!!!!! GOIL GOIL GOIL!!!!
> 
> Oder der Typ in der Wand... immer wieder herrlich!
> 
> ...



Ich dir auch! Ich bin ja so glücklich, dass wollt ich immer werden! Du (und die kreativen Lemminge und Herr Riebmann und...   ) wirst in meiner Dankesrede auf der EUROBIKE ganz am Anfang erwähnt!  
Machs gut!


----------



## Chiba (1. April 2005)

Hiermit sei allen gedankt die zu meiner Belustigung an diesem Tage beigetragen haben und mir zu einer Big Brother ähnlichen Sternschnuppepopularität virtueller Natur verholfen haben.

Diverse Beleidigungen besonders gegen Mitglieder meiner Familie habe ich großzügig überlesen. Warum auch nicht schließlich kann man ja nicht mit jedem eine Vendetta anfangen, dass wäre ja ohne jeden Stil.

So jetzt lese ich die restlichen x Seiten des Threads.


----------



## Michel.M. (1. April 2005)

WAS SOLLN DAS ICH HAB GEWONNEN ???????????
  verkaufe garkeinen rahmen usw. hääääääääääää


----------



## Thomas (1. April 2005)

Der Aprilscherz ist beendet - jeder hat immer seinen eigenen Namen gesehen...
IBC macht glücklich 
Ein schönes Wochenende
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

